
Elevator Saga: The Elevator Programming Game - alpb
https://play.elevatorsaga.com/
======
sigmaprimus
This is a great example of teaching coding by making a game out of it. I think
maybe a hint function might improve the over all experience but still very
nice....

I would like to suggest a traffic light control game with pedestrian and
vehicle calls for the next game, avoiding grid lock between multiple
intersections is a problem that still plagues traffic engineering departments,
especially with pedestrians as people do weird things like go halfway across
the road then turn around and walk back. Railways and emergency vehicles also
cause troubles.

